# Guendalina Rodriguez, trans fidanzato con un giocatore del Milan.



## admin (24 Ottobre 2016)

Guendalina Rodriguez, transessuale brasiliana/o di 20 anni, che ha partecipato ad alcune trasmissioni televisive nazionali e locali e ad un reality, ha annunciato di essere fidanzata/o con un calciatore che gioca nel Milan:"Il mio amore gioca per il Milan, ma non dico chi è".







Altre notizie di giornata


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/salvini-non-avrei-mai-pensato-ad-un-milan-secondo-vt41339.html#post1081778


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/conferenz...an-24-ottobre-2016-a-vt41336.html#post1081711


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ecco-i-po...la-partita-di-genova-vt41335.html#post1081698


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/la-vendet...esteggiato-col-milan-vt41334.html#post1081691


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sol...a-nellera-berlusconi-vt41333.html#post1081687


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/i-giovani-del-milan-valgono-220-mln-vt41330.html


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/il-monte-ingaggi-del-milan-e-sceso-80-mln-lordi-vt41332.html


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-sembri-la-prima-juve-di-conte-vt41329.html#post1081546


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/milan-squ...-diciosettima-europa-vt41324.html#post1081533


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/albertini-sulla-somiglianza-con-manuel-locatelli-vt41326.html#post1081538


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/ecco-chi-...i-chi-lo-ha-scoperto-vt41325.html#post1081536


QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/thiago-silva-futuro-voglio-restare-al-psg-vt41327.html#post1081541


----------



## kolao95 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Gustavo Gomez


----------



## admin (24 Ottobre 2016)

Madonna, madonna.

Io ste cose non le posso nè vedere nè sentire

Mi fanno paura. Vado nel panico.


----------



## Brain84 (24 Ottobre 2016)

A me francamente della vita privata di un calciatore me ne frega meno di zero. Fosse gay, bisessuale, trans o un supereroe non me ne può fregare di meno.
Quello che mi interessa è il rendimento in campo e evitare di ubriacarsi o fare incidenti ogni fine settimana


----------



## Sheva my Hero (24 Ottobre 2016)

Credo sia molto probabile che sia gomez... Sicuramente un sud americano...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ha anche aggiunto che è "un calciatore molto famoso"


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Ottobre 2016)

Tratto dall'intervista di Niang:

_L'attaccante che è una certezza del tridente montelliano parla di amore (*"Io ed Emilie stiamo insieme da cinque mesi: tantissimi, per me è quasi un miracolo. Le ho detto: da quando siamo fidanzati sto meglio anche in campo"*)_


----------



## VonVittel (24 Ottobre 2016)

Zapata, Vangioni o Gustavo Gomez


----------



## DeviLInsideMe (24 Ottobre 2016)

Per quanto mi riguarda non mi interessa... sinceramente la vita personale ognuno può viverla come meglio crede a patto che non "disturbi" quella altrui. 
Per me la libertà finisce solo dove inizia quella del prossimo. 
L'unica cosa che mi interessa è vedere l'impegno in campo , ed almeno per ora vedo che finalmente dopo anni si sono resi conto di sputare sangue!


----------



## Reblanck (24 Ottobre 2016)

Tutti i soldi che hanno ma proprio con un trans ?


----------



## Albijol (24 Ottobre 2016)

Abate


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2016)

Il buon vecchio Braida apprezzerebbe


----------



## danjr (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ma cosa vi interessa di quello che da uno della sua vita? I calciatori hanno a disposizione una quantità di fi ga che noi non possiamo nemmeno immaginare, comprensibilissimo che provino anche qualcosa di diverso...


----------



## goleador 70 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Gustavo Gomez non credo perché ha avuto un figlio proprio nei giorni in cui fu acquistato dal Milan

Direi Vangioni ma famoso non è


----------



## Giangy (24 Ottobre 2016)

Uno di questi: Rodrigo Ely, Gustavo Gomez, Vangioni, Niang


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna, madonna.
> 
> Io ste cose non le posso nè vedere nè sentire
> 
> Mi fanno paura. Vado nel panico.



Cosa vuoi che sia un po di Omofobia,
io soffro di cinofobia e ti posso assicurare che ne incontro molti di più


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Abate



ah non Montolivo?


----------



## Albijol (24 Ottobre 2016)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> ah non Montolivo?



ma hai visto che capelli che ha Abate? A me è sempre sembrato dell'altra sponda


----------



## Willy Wonka (24 Ottobre 2016)

Sarà luiz Adriano


----------



## Chrissonero (24 Ottobre 2016)

Io non voglio sapere chi è, meglio cosi.


----------



## Igniorante (24 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Madonna, madonna.
> 
> Io ste cose non le posso nè vedere nè sentire
> 
> Mi fanno paura. Vado nel panico.



L'importante è come giocano, poi di quello che fanno fuori dal campo frega meno di zero..di certo nessuno segue le partite per sapere i gusti sessuali dei giocatori, credo..



Reblanck ha scritto:


> Tutti i soldi che hanno ma proprio con un trans ?



vabeh ma faranno quel che gli pare, a prescindere che siano ricchi o poveri.


----------



## Giangy (24 Ottobre 2016)

Paletta, Zapata, Luiz Adriano non credo... hanno famiglia, e poi non sono così belli


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Ottobre 2016)

PALETTA sicuro !!!


----------



## Roten1896 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ma hai visto che capelli che ha Abate? A me è sempre sembrato dell'altra sponda



non ha sempre avuto quei capelli haha


----------



## Trumpusconi (24 Ottobre 2016)

Gabriel!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Ottobre 2016)

Albijol ha scritto:


> ma hai visto che capelli che ha Abate? A me è sempre sembrato dell'altra sponda



Abate è ufficialmente un metrosexual,
se centra qualcosa dovete dirmelo voi giovani


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Sarà Bacca, sta sempre a inginocchiarsi, vuoi vedere che è per abitudine.......

In ogni caso non che mi freghi molto però pensare che uno dei nostri giocatori la sera se lo fa infilare tra le chiappe da questa qua un po' mi fa ribrezzo..


----------



## BraveHeart (24 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sarà Bacca, sta sempre a inginocchiarsi, vuoi vedere che è per abitudine.......
> 
> In ogni caso non che mi freghi molto però pensare che uno dei nostri giocatori la sera se lo fa infilare tra le chiappe da questa qua un po' mi fa ribrezzo..



Quello che le persone fanno sotto le coperte, che siano calciatori o comuni mortali, non solo non dovrebbe fregare a nessuno, ma non dovrebbe essere motivo per far emergere omofobia e discriminazioni.


----------



## pablog1585 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Tutti i soldi che hanno ma proprio con un trans ?



se gli piaciono quelli cosa dovrebbero cercarsi?

cmq per me possono stare pure insieme ai marziani, basta che rendano in campo.


----------



## __king george__ (24 Ottobre 2016)

premettendo che è anche di cattivo gusto stare qui a cercare di indovinare (lo dico a me stesso prima di tutti) non riesco ad esimermi dal farlo 

direi Gabriel....

c'è comunque un altra possibilità...che sta rodriguez si sia inventata che gioca nel milan o che si sia sbagliata


----------



## Toby rosso nero (24 Ottobre 2016)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> c'è comunque un altra possibilità...che sta rodriguez si sia inventata che gioca nel milan o che si sia sbagliata



Se intendeva un'altra squadra di Milano, allora lì c'è l'imbarazzo della scelta


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Ottobre 2016)

Ci sono più pagine in un post come questo che rispetto a un post che parla di closing 

Io comunque dico Gomez o quel volpone di Galliani (lei/lui voleva dire gioca COL Milan...no NEL Milan)


----------



## ScArsenal83 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guendalina Rodriguez, transessuale brasiliana/o di 20 anni, che ha partecipato ad alcune trasmissioni televisive nazionali e locali e ad un reality, ha annunciato di essere fidanzata/o con un calciatore che gioca nel Milan:"Il mio amore gioca per il Milan, ma non dico chi è".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Premesso che ognuno col suo culo ci fa ciò che vuole..fin quando è il suo pazienza...comunque se posso azzardare un nome direi Bonaventura anche se proprio ora ho visto che sui siti gay la foto di Abate che un'altro po si sbaciucchia con Ibra va per la maggiore...bah!! Caxxi loro è il caso di dire


----------



## ScArsenal83 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Reblanck ha scritto:


> Tutti i soldi che hanno ma proprio con un trans ?



E cosa c'entrano i soldi? c'è a chi piace la fixxga e a chi il caxxzzo..


----------



## sballotello (24 Ottobre 2016)

Admin ha scritto:


> Guendalina Rodriguez, transessuale brasiliana/o di 20 anni, che ha partecipato ad alcune trasmissioni televisive nazionali e locali e ad un reality, ha annunciato di essere fidanzata/o con un calciatore che gioca nel Milan:"Il mio amore gioca per il Milan, ma non dico chi è".
> 
> 
> 
> ...



con mosciolivo


----------



## Dany20 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> A me francamente della vita privata di un calciatore me ne frega meno di zero. Fosse gay, bisessuale, trans o un supereroe non me ne può fregare di meno.
> Quello che mi interessa è il rendimento in campo e evitare di ubriacarsi o fare incidenti ogni fine settimana


.


----------



## Mr. Canà (24 Ottobre 2016)

Fermo restando che ognuno fa quel che vuole nella propria intimità, siamo qui tutti a fare il toto-giocatore quando magari questa (questo?) qui si è inventata/o tutto di sana pianta.

E in ogni caso...


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Quello che le persone fanno sotto le coperte, che siano calciatori o comuni mortali, non solo non dovrebbe fregare a nessuno, ma non dovrebbe essere motivo per far emergere omofobia e discriminazioni.



Quindi se a me l'idea di due uomini che si inc...no fa schifo, non lo posso dire?


----------



## Jackdvmilan (24 Ottobre 2016)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quindi se a me l'idea di due uomini che si inc...no fa schifo, non lo posso dire?



Ma non sono uomini...uno ha le minne


----------



## Igniorante (24 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non sono uomini...uno ha le minne



beh se questa è una trans, effettivamente ha le minne e pure la Gina..poi che sia tutto "artificiale" è un altro discorso..ma bisognerebbe usare pure gli articoli e i verbi coniugati al femminile


----------



## Milanforever26 (24 Ottobre 2016)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ma non sono uomini...uno ha le minne



Sarà pure una via di mezzo ma se c'è una parte di uomo per me fa lo stesso..già solo immaginare mani da uomo o gambe con muscolatura maschile è qualcosa di orrendo..


----------



## Gas (24 Ottobre 2016)

Dice che è il suo amore, non il suo fidanzato.
Anch'io ho il mio amore, ma non è fidanzata con me... (momento depressione)


----------



## Corpsegrinder (24 Ottobre 2016)

Intanto Lapo vuole sapere se Guendalina ha un'amica.


----------



## Now i'm here (24 Ottobre 2016)

cavoli suoi (sempre se è vera questa storia). 

cmq magari è una trans operata in tutto e per tutto, non ci vedrei niente di male.


----------



## Heaven (24 Ottobre 2016)

Galliani


----------



## eldero (25 Ottobre 2016)

BraveHeart ha scritto:


> Quello che le persone fanno sotto le coperte, che siano calciatori o comuni mortali, non solo non dovrebbe fregare a nessuno, ma non dovrebbe essere motivo per far emergere omofobia e discriminazioni.


----------



## Clarenzio (26 Ottobre 2016)

Corpsegrinder ha scritto:


> Intanto Lapo vuole sapere se Guendalina ha un'amica.


----------

